# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  تحب شخصا و أخطأت في حقه !؟

## الوردة الاردنية

ليت أن الدنيا تستمر على حال لكني اكتشفت دوام الحال من المحال 


تتقلب بنا الحياه لنجرب كل اوضاعها ونستقي من جميع كؤوسها 
فتارة نكون المظلومين وتارة اخرى نكون فيها ظالمين 
أحيانا نتوجع وأحيانا أخرى نتسبب بالوجع لغيرنا 
قيل : ما أجمل أن تكون مظلوما لا ظالما 
أحببت هذه الجملة الشئ الكثير ووجدت لها قربا لروحي 
تمنيت كثيرا لو أنني مظلومة وليست ظالمه ..

الظلم قد يختلف في نوعياته وبالتالي يختلف في مدى قوته على الاعماق 


منها ظلم النفس وظلم الحبيب وظلم المبادئ وغيرها 

ظلم النفس يجعلك تتذوق الأمرين الجهة الظالمه والجهة المظلومه حتى يتضاعف ألمك وتتشتت
ويبقى اثره في النفس اهدى بكثير من ظلمنا لشخص هو الأغلى من بين ابناء جنسه على قلبنا 

نتسائل إن كان يعيد الندم مافات ومنطقيا لا يعاد الزمان ولو بالمعجزات 
واي فعل محدث يبقى فعلا أُحدث مهما حاولنا محوه مع الأيام 
لكن هناك مايسمى بنعمة ( النسيان ) أنعم الله بها علينا لنواجه أمور الحياة المحدثه واللتي لانملك عليها حولا ولاقوه 

ورغم صعوبة النسيان الا انها نعمة من المولى عز وجل تساعدنا على الامساك بمقود الحياة من جديد
لتنسى يجب ان تكون في سلام مع نفسك ومع الحدث 

إن كنت جرحت قريبا او غاليا ساعده على الوصول للسلام الداخلي ثم خذ بيده لما قبل الحدث 
حتى تساعده على نسيانه بعودته للاشياء الجميلة قبلا 

أبقى الله لي ولكم من تحبون 
وساعدنا لنكون من خيرة البشر اللذين يعترفون بأخطائهم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا احبه ولكن ان اخطئ اخُطئ في حقه  :SnipeR (3):

----------

